#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Namtok Mae Surin National Park

## dirtydog

*Namtok Mae Surin National Park* 

*Mae Hong Son*

*General Information*

Located east of the provincial capital of Mae Hong Son this National Park occupies 397.00 square kilometers of rugged terrain. In a step to preserve representative natural features of this mountainous province, the park was established in 1981 as the 37th National Park of Thailand.




*Geography*

The park contains some of the more dominant peaks of the Thanon Tongchai mountain range with elevations varying between 300m. and 1700m. above sea level. These highlands give birth to numerous streams and small rivers which are important tributaries of the Pai river, the main river of this region.

*Climate*

The three distinct seasons of Northern Thailand offer varied conditions within Nam Tok Mae Surin National Park throughout the year. With the river valleys often wreathed in mist in the cool early mornings. 

Cold Season, The Cold season (October-February) affords beautiful scenery, lush vegetation, and comfortable temperatures for hiking and camping. This season is the favorite among tourists. 

Hot Season, The temperatures during the hot season (March-May) can be somewhat oppressive in the lowlands of Mae Hong Son. Exploring the highlands or relaxing on the banks of the Pai River are a great way to beat the heat. 

Rainy Season, With the majority of the 1,230 mm of annual rain falling during the months of June through September, the rainy season brings the forest into vibrant life and fills the rivers and their waterfalls to full capacity. While nature is at this time in its grandest state, hiking and travel are at most times trouble some at best. Careful planning should be made prior to visitation during this time of year to ensure safety. 

*Flora and Fauna*

Within the borders of the park is a matrix of highly diverse habitat types ranging from the sparsely vegetated dry dypterocarp forest to lush and dense evergreen forest. Flora of interest are the famed Teak tree, stands of upland pine, and many species of orchid and wildflower, including an indigenous and rare Lady Slipper Orchid. Recent reported.

Sightings of animals of interest include: Malayan sun bear, serow, golden cat, common muntjac, gibbon, wild boar, python and cobra. The preliminary survey of species presence is currently under way, so little is known of the birdlife of the park. A computer generated list of possible species present identifies 386 species possible, and early results of the survey suggest highly diverse and abundant birdlife. Contact the headquarters for an updated bird list and information on good birding sites.

----------

